# 1983.5 to 1985 Nissan 720 Diesel Trucks



## 1983Nissan720 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi,

I am curious as to wondering what badges on the exterior were used to indicate the SD25 diesel I-4 engine on the 1983.5 to 1985 Nissan 720 trucks? I know the 1982 and early 1983 Datsun 720s (with the earlier SD22 engine) had the DIESEL badging on the tailgate (on the lower right corner on regular cabs; lower left corner on King Cabs), but I am not sure of where the DIESEL badging is placed on the 1983.5 to 1985 "Nissan" models. I recall seeing a 1984 diesel 720 back in 2007, and there was this "DIESEL" badge on the front fender, placed below the NISSAN badge (a la 1982-83 Toyota trucks).

I take this to mean: do you folks have any pictures of any of these diesel 720s (1983.5 to 1985)?

The 1985 models, being the final model year in the U.S. in which the diesel could be specified, removed virtually all references to Datsun (which was seen only on the lower left corner of the tailgate on 1983.5 and 1984 models). Thus, what did a 1985 Nissan 720 diesel look like?

I also believe there were far fewer diesel 720s sold in the U.S. in 1985 because I'm led to believe the diesel was dropped mid-year (think January 1985).

Thank you,



Benjamin "Ben" Edge (1983Nissan720)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

all I seen was a "diesel" in the rt rr corner of the t-gate


----------

